# Dan Abnett Figures!



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lookee what Mr Abnett and friends are up to!

http://theprimaryclone.blogspot.com/
http://teamlandoprogress.blogspot.com/


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Those are pretty cool. Inq scale? (Didn't follow links, not enough interest tbh...)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The femaale model needs the mouth redone, the one who looks like Hagrid is nice tho.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Bigger than Inquisitor scale, from the look of them in the sculptor's hands they seem to be at least triple the scale of the Inquisitor models- the models are as long as a forearm if that's any help.

I have to say I'm not a fan of the faces, especially the female ones- Kara Swole is supposed to be this curvaceous beauty, whereas the model looks like someone held her down and hit her in the face with a shovel repeatedly.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are pretty childish. Definitely not impressed.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

So thats what a Scottish Ninja looks like..... Interesting.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Swing and a miss.... uke:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Those are horrible looking. What is with the faces? They look like they were made with play-doh or plasticine. 

Look at the red haired females neck fat and waddle, disgusting! Her hands are also so disproportionate it is comical. 

The one next to her looks like he just had a face lift. Look at the hair line and the screwed up skin. The face is also poorly done and cross eyed. And why would the straps across his abs follow the contours of his stomach like that? It looks so out of place and silly.

The "Oan" one has some seriously fucked up looking arms and is so bow legged it looks like he just got off a horse. 

The dirty biker guy is holding a rifle that he cannot even fit his fat fingers through the trigger guard. The rifle also looks like it has been miniaturized. It is so small looking in his hand it is again comical looking.

EDIT: OK, they are made of clay and are 30CM scale. That is pretty damn big. But, they do look rather stupid and could have been a lot better so I stand by my original opinions.

Here is a pic of a guy holding one so you can get an idea of the scale.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I could have seen this had I bothered to watch Robot chicken..


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

...Those hurt my eyes....the Tona doesn't look female at all she was spoused to have been "good looking"


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I love that I get to see what a Tanith Ghost is supposed to look like. They are so much harder and dirtier and grittier, not to mention hairier! It's also a nice contrast with the Vervunhive Tona, who is still steeped in the 'look' of those who are intimately associated with the Tanith, but who aren't Tanith themselves.
However, that being said, I don't think the sculpting is particularly brilliant. Without a shadow of doubt, they are light-years ahead of what I could ever do, but in some cases they don't look Human. Poses seem off and body parts look...odd. I'd love to see someone use these as inspiration for a second pass. Won't be me, though; my flippers aren't the best when it comes to sculpting!

GFP


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

*waits for them to abandon pointless projects and simply create models for the ghosts/ravenor/eisenhorn in Inquisitor*

Yes, I know Eisenhorn already exists, I was thinking about more of the henchmen. And the Ghosts. Gaunt as an Inquisitor scale model could be amazing.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Those are some pretty.....well ...erm ..... nope I've got nothing. Once they take a few anatomy lessons etc and work out how people stand they'll look much better. Right now the poses look and feel unnatural in some way, particularly Kara Swole. Also what is going on with her neck?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I was hoping it was actually a mini of Dan Abnett, in which case I would throw some wings on him and use him as Dan The Daemon Prince.

Alas, fail... you'd think with models of that huge scale they could have done a bit better on the faces.

And Robot Chicken? They mentioned these?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

err..........the clothing is nice


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

What pains me (besides looking at the full-size images :shudders: ) is the obviously huge amount of time and effort put into these horrible horrible doll freaks.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That Kara model looks a bit... Meh... It looks like shes got 2 pockets of fat on her collar bones, and looks like the neck makes up for most of her height. It also looks like shes about to squat for a piss . She also looks like she should have a camel toe.

The rest are cool though


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am quite impressed (apart from the faces on some of them and the horrible poses), just look at their clothing! All those small pockets look really nice! 

They are from the "Gaunts Ghosts", right? Haven`t yet read any of the novels, so I cant really compare them to what I would have thought they would look like...

But a Dan Abnett miniature (40k scale) would be nice... Could probably use him as one of missing Primarchs! Or for the love of Christ, the Emperor! :laugh:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are the ugliest action figures i've ever seen.

They look like they should be in a pound shop packaged up as 'WAR-HAMMERS 4000 - acrobat ninja commander!'


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These are terribly disappointing. I did not realise through the descriptions in Abnett's books that the ghosts were all inbred hillbilly hicks.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Varakir said:


> They look like they should be in a pound shop packaged up as 'WAR-HAMMERS 4000 - acrobat ninja commander!'


The temptation got to me:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

They are not too bad, they are not brilliant but for some amature work they are not bad, well apart from the static pose and the faces are horrible, but other than that they are not too bad.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I used to dabble in custom action figures and still look at peoples work from time to time, this thread reminded me of this one i saw a while back:


----------

